
Rage boils over at Amazon sites over coronavirus risks - chewz
https://www.politico.eu/article/coronavirus-amazon-employees-rage/
======
SamReidHughes
> “Amazon employees have no options whatsoever. They do this or they go work
> elsewhere,” [British union officer] said.

An excellent description of reality. I take it the subtext here is that other
people are getting laid off or lower hours and get the European equivalent of
unemployment insurance, but they won't if they just quit?

A proper read of this story is it's good news. Work keeps getting done,
because people need money. Instead of the world falling apart. To be fair, a
Communist system would also force these people to go to work, they just
wouldn't be allowed to complain about it.

------
jeffrallen
What part of stay home does Amazon not understand? People should stay home;
the economy's crashed anyway, what does it matter if your stupid boss at your
greedy company fires you?

------
jeoeo9nn
Hello America

Welcome to learning that maybe you should set aside the world police (literal
with military and figuratively with your gospel of exceptionalism) thing once
in a while and pay attention in more than just hipster nihilist tourist kind
of way.

~~~
Kalium
OK.

Let's say we set aside world police and exceptionalism and nihilistic tourism.
What should America be learning from this?

~~~
jkhaui
That capitalism, in its current state, is a broken system? As cliche as it
sounds, there's no other way to describe it when you have frontline workers
risking their life—and their family's lives—to make a man whose net worth is
$100+ billion even richer. This is not a progressive society. No one wants to
see it (besides the super wealthy). We've regressed back to the master and
slave social classes we used to read about in history books.

~~~
ipsocannibal
Describe the alternative to this system. Its not enough to be against
something. If you can't offer an alternative then you might as well be
screaming into a well.

~~~
about_help
Universal healthcare and education at all levels. Strong worker protections,
good safety nets. Return to mid 1900s tax rates on the rich, fund the IRS to
make sure corporations and ultra wealthy pay their taxes.

We have multiple successful models to look at where capitalism is reigned in
by all the above.

~~~
zalkota
Neither of which would solve this pandemic. Someone has to man the line or
else everyone dies. Should we get rid of the military because it results in
someone dying to help the greater good of a larger sum? Life is full of
suffering

